# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  I started taking Anavar

## s1nc1ty

20 mg a day. One tablet in the morning and second one in the evening. Im using pharma grade anavar , im pretty sure it is atleast, it has all the hologram signs, batch number, factory address info leaflets etc so it should be dosed right atleast
Goal : to gain strength and aid recovery and overall to aid in my weight training as i lift barbells, dumbells and kettlebells
If i could add couple kg-s to my lifts id be happy.

I gave blood to measure my test and free test levels this morning and will do again next month. Depending on the level of supression and how im feeling i will decide whether to stop at 6 weeks or go longer

I started yesterday morning so ive taken 3 pills so far and i dont know if this is a coincidence but today im feeling fucking great lol. Maybe i just rested well in the weekend or maybe its the anavar but im feeling great’ clear vision, lots of energy, ready to rumble.

I will post the bloodworks etc here as they come

Lets see what happens but even this low dose should be much more effective then creatine, beta alanine or other "natural" supplements

Oh and as pct i got clomid... not sure how necessary or beneficial it is tho with this kind of "cycle"

----------


## Fiskevatten

Me personally see Anavar only cycle as means to hurt your body (possibly) with the least possible gains.
More or less similar to Sarm cycles (I hated it).
I truly LOVE Anavar, but in combination with Test at least. It can be run long, low sides, great feeling, and a nice cut pumped body at right dosage.
However, my sweet spot is 50, but 60 and I feel bad.

Keep an eye on Cholesterol, it fcked it up for me bad and HDL was at 25ish and LDL at 130...

----------


## s1nc1ty

> Me personally see Anavar only cycle as means to hurt your body (possibly) with the least possible gains.
> More or less similar to Sarm cycles (I hated it).
> I truly LOVE Anavar, but in combination with Test at least. It can be run long, low sides, great feeling, and a nice cut pumped body at right dosage.
> However, my sweet spot is 50, but 60 and I feel bad.
> 
> Keep an eye on Cholesterol, it fcked it up for me bad and HDL was at 25ish and LDL at 130...


Hopefully not much damage to body with this dose. Heck, im within the dosage doctors prescribe it in for some people. With test base and 50 mg a day ofcourse the effects will be much greater but that means complete shutdown of natural test production and later restarting it. im hoping to stay within 50% supression or less wich is much easier to recover from. Not a real steroid cycle per se just hoping for a litttle boost

----------


## s1nc1ty

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/16424293/

If you look at this study old farts who took 20 mg gained 1-4 kg of lean body mass in 6 weeks so even 20mg does something. If i gained even 1kg of muscle in just 6 weeks would be great imo

----------


## spywizard

do you have HCG so your balls don't shrink to the size of grapes
?? 

50mg is my sweet spot... but i can only run that for 9-10 days before the lower back pumps get so bad i can't finish a session.. i just drop it back to 25 for 3 days then split the dose 25 am 25 pm

----------


## s1nc1ty

> do you have HCG so your balls don't shrink to the size of grapes
> ?? 
> 
> 50mg is my sweet spot... but i can only run that for 9-10 days before the lower back pumps get so bad i can't finish a session.. i just drop it back to 25 for 3 days then split the dose 25 am 25 pm


Im only taking 20 mg... dont think hcg is necessary?

----------


## Fiskevatten

Hmm 1-4kgs of LBM sounds fake imo, I cannot say for certain, maybe if that certain someone is undertrained, entirely new to fitness and eat/ sleep right. However, if you have trained before, especially regularly, expect more 0.xxx of LBM.
Getting 1-4kg of LBM with an entire cycle (no water/ fat) is a dream.

----------


## redz

Are you female? 20mg Anavar is not worth the risk of shut down. Some people to get suppressed by anavar. It could easily turn in to a net loss. My advice abort the cycle and research more.

----------


## Cuz

> https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/16424293/
> 
> If you look at this study old farts who took 20 mg gained 1-4 kg of lean body mass in 6 weeks so even 20mg does something. If i gained even 1kg of muscle in just 6 weeks would be great imo


Sounds like a bs study…I think they got “Anavar ” and “Anadrol ” mixed up

----------


## spywizard

depends... if they shrink or not.. I'd recommend it.. 

The reason i don't start at 25 am and pm... i want to see if the product is legit.. cheaper than sending it out..

----------


## wango

*Tough* to locate this book now. It was written in 82. I got it about 5 years ago & it was a pricey mofo. Guess they used a little less in those days.

----------

